

What those fields in your profile mean - makecheck

I found myself wondering what some of the fields in the profile actually mean, and found the explanations scattered throughout the news page here:<p>http://ycombinator.com/newsnews.html<p>In particular:<p>"showdead" - "Anyone who does want to see the stuff killed by the editors can do it by setting showdead to yes in his profile."<p>"noprocrast", "maxvisit", "minaway" - "If you turn it on by setting it to "yes", you'll only be allowed to visit the site for maxvisit minutes at a time, with gaps of minaway minutes in between."<p>"delay" - "...lets you specify the delay (in minutes) between when you create a comment and when it's visible to others; this was added because many users edit comments immediately after posting them."
======
pclark
thanks, always wondered.

------
opticksversi
There is a link at the bottom of the news page labelled "FAQ".

<http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

